# True Love Valentine’s Day Photo Contest



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

> Send us a picture of your pet showing his love for a chance to win a PetChatz or True Love prize pack!
> 
> We want to share the love of the most affectionate day of the year. That’s why we want you to enter our True Love Valentine’s Day Photo Contest – we’re giving away $600 worth of prizes (because that’s how much we love you)!
> 
> ...


Read more about the True Love Valentine’s Day Photo Contest at PetGuide.com.


----------

